# Clear Liquid Dripping From Dogs Butt???



## BlackLab94 (Apr 10, 2012)

I noticed yesterday that my 4 year old female black lab (not fixed) had some kind of clear liquid dripping from her anus with a consistency almost like snot. She has been constantly licking herself down there, so could this just mean she needs her anal glands expressed or is it something worse? Anyone have any experience like this?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Better get her to the vet. That sounds alarming.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Better get her to the vet. That sounds alarming.


Ditto......


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes if she is beginning her heat, it is the mucous plug dissolving and passing before her bloody discharge begins-- similar to human females!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Candydb said:


> Yes if she is beginning her heat, it is the mucous plug dissolving and passing before her bloody discharge begins-- similar to human females!


Bella is intact and I've never seen clear liquid discharging from her prior to her bleeding. In any event - the OP said anus not vaginal discharge (my intact female also doesn't bleed from her anus during heat ). To the vet immediately!

If it IS vaginal discharge I would triple time it to the vet as that can be a very life threatening problem.


----------

